# Knee replacement and going bonkers.



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Recovering from knee replacement and spending lots of time with leg in machine- 2 hours at a time for 3 times a day. Questioning my sanity. There’s 53 boards in my ceiling with 159 knotholes in them. Pt and exercise coming next week. I’m not one to sit idle very long and combine that with a wonderful wife and 2 caring daughters who happen to be synced up with a case of the bitchiness right now I’m not far from the men in their clean white coats coming to take me away to the funny farm. Luckily a buddy of mine is coming by this evening and I’m going to chew a can of Copenhagen, spit, cuss, tell a few stories and have a couple of Modelos. I know it’s all going to be good in the end and therapy is a must, because there’s no use for a 1 legged ninja.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hope you are feeling better and the womens are not bein bitchy and the Modelos are flowing freely.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* PRAYING FOR A FULL RECOVERY FOR YOU ---Take Care be strong at PT and Exercise---Sharon my Lady had both done a year apart and she is fine now--She is one tough cookie--Don't think I could have handled it. Slow recovery, work hard good luck------------------------------svb*


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

think you got it bad.?

least you weren't born a couple hundred years ago . before medicine could replace the worn out parts.

an once the bitchiness passes ya got lots of nurses to pamper you.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Very true. I would’ve ended up in the traveling side show in the stagecoach playing Peg Legged Pete, or before that ended up as a Scooby snack for a saber toothed tiger. It was amazing at the center I had surgery done. It was joint replacement only. Drs. did 26 the day I was in there. My new knew actually has some electronics in it to monitor how well it fits and wear over time. All done by scanning a RF over my knee. Being just 49 they said I would probably have to have the coverings replaced as active as I am, but by then it would be like changing brake pads on a car.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Go slow and do it right the first time on the recovery.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Definitely go slow and do the PT like they tell you. I have a friend that had a knee replaced and he was trying to rush it. Found out really fast that didn't work. Don't worry, everything will be back to normal in 3 to 4 months. Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

All I can tell you, Be careful at PT. When I shattered my knee cap and when I started therapy, the PT said I was doing better than any he had see, especially for my age. Then he broke it again !!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's OK to be cranky but stay on the regimen like others have said. Best of luck during the healing process.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yep, the advice all men give to others but seldom take .

push it a lil but not to much.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Where there's a will...relatives will be in close proximity.


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

not to fear one of my friends had hip replacement they only had to operate 3 times to get it right. and he was only 76 at the time. so they should have it right if not they will in the next two tries...


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Well take your time recovering...

Like kiyote said... think you got it bad?
In 1899 my grandfather was born with his feet turned in ( he said his mother was run over by a wagon). The doctors thought it was a great idea to cut around his ankles and straighten out his feet.
A bad knee...they would probably cut your leg off. ????


----------

